

Ask HN: Where do you buy .io domains? - grep

Where do you buy .io domains?
======
happy4crazy
I got mine (monastic.io) from iwantmyname.com, which has been nice to work
with so far.

------
Peroni
<http://www.nic.io/>

------
user24
google for "buy .io domains"

